# Totall Traffic

## Cr0t

Is there a tool which shows me my totall traffic?

ifconfig resets after a couple of GBs =(

----------

## Looney

I've been using NTA http://nta.kyberdigi.cz/

----------

## dju

and me ifmonitor 

http://ifmonitor.preteritoimperfeito.com/

----------

## klieber

well, mrtg is one of the best.  You can configure the traffic to show at various intervals (5 minutes, 30 minutes, daily, etc.) so you can keep track over different periods of time.  Makes lots of purty graphs and is a pretty damn slick solution.  You can also configure it to track CPU usage history and lots of other stuff as well.  

Or, a quick'n'dirty solution is tcpstat.

--kurt

----------

## dingo

or if you dont want to download anything just type 'ifconfig'

something like this will be in there somewhere:

          RX bytes:926631923 (883.7 Mb)  TX bytes:804048113 (766.8 Mb)

----------

## ali3nx

i'm in need of setting up snmpd for mrtg... Maybe someone has a decent hand rolled snmpd.conf for this thread thats decnet for some bandwidth accounting?  Seems that snmpdconfig has a "thing" with me today  :Razz: 

----------

## ozukir@

Not an answer to your request (maybe you could start a new topic?) but I came across this nice tool and was thinking of writing up an ebuild for it.

IPAUDIT

It generates some nice web pages as well.

----------

## Vergo

I wrote vnStat for those needing something console based like ipconfig without the 4GB limit. It reads the needed information from /proc/net/dev every 5min so it's really lightweight and doesn't require an snmpd.

```
$ vnstat

Database updated: Fri Nov 28 03:10:00 2003

        inet (eth0)

           received:        277,119 MB (47.6%)

        transmitted:        305,061 MB (52.4%)

              total:        582,180 MB

                        rx     |     tx     |  total

        -----------------------+------------+-----------

        yesterday        93 MB |     101 MB |     194 MB

            today         8 MB |      10 MB |      18 MB

        -----------------------+------------+-----------

        estimated        60 MB |      75 MB |     135 MB
```

There's few more 'screenshots' on the webpage. I've had an ebuild waiting to be commited for months now but for some reason it still has that NEW status. However, the source package really isn't difficult to install and there's an uninstall possibility included. Any comments about vnStat or that ebuild are always welcome.  :Smile: 

----------

## krusty_ar

there's also ntop and maybe ethereal, both have web interfeces wich may be good or bad depending on what you want to do.

----------

## ali3nx

i'll volentarily close my post... seems mrtg has quite a few proc scripts in contrib which alleviate the need for smtpd if your security concious

----------

## Mambo

run iptraf in a screen   :Wink: 

----------

## pakman

 *ali3nx wrote:*   

> i'm in need of setting up snmpd for mrtg... Maybe someone has a decent hand rolled snmpd.conf for this thread thats decnet for some bandwidth accounting?  Seems that snmpdconfig has a "thing" with me today 

 

```
echo "rocommunity  public" > /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf
```

gives all that mrtg needs.

If you want totals I'd suggest the mrtg_total script from http://www.geocities.com/josef_wendel/mrtg_total.html

----------

## newbie_gentoo

 *Cr0t wrote:*   

> Is there a tool which shows me my totall traffic?
> 
> ifconfig resets after a couple of GBs =(

 

hummm... I used to guide my by typing 'ifconfig', but after some time, I only get 0's on  RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)... does it really reset after some GB's have passed through the NIC?

----------

## devon

 *newbie_gentoo wrote:*   

> does it really reset after some GB's have passed through the NIC?

 

I believe that the RX/TX counters are 32bit in the kernel, so after ~4GB of data has pased (2^32 = 4294967296) the counters will wrap around and start at zero. When the counters wrap depend on how much traffic the interface is pushing. Some drivers may support 64bit counters, but I am not sure which drivers support them. 64bit counters allow for highspeed interfaces not to have counter wrap as quickly (2^64 = 18446744073709551616).  :Smile: 

----------

## newbie_gentoo

Coming to think of it, it's quite logical! Thanks for the explanation.

----------

